# Kitten flea powder & pour on ivermectin for mites



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

I see both of these are recommended for treating mites. One of the does from my new batch (still in QT) I couldn't tell if she was missing hair, or if it was just me, but it hasn't really increased. One of the other does has started to look similar so i'm going with mites. Not seeing anything within my other mice & I always play/water/feed starting with does with babies, the rest of the established guys, then the newer mice.

Haven't decided which i'm going to try, but thought i'd get info on both.

What brands (i'm in the US) of kitten flea stuff have people used?

For ivermectin, is this info correct? http://www.afrma.org/med_mitesmice.htm
Do people find oral or topical easier? For topical, is it just put between the should blades or rubbed into the fur?

Am I best waiting for weaning to treat litters using either? Am I safe using either or one over the other for pregnant or nursing does?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Cat revolution is what I use. It's about 18 dollars for a tube. One drop on each mouse at the base of the back of the neck and they are good to go!


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

That sounds even easier! Do you use it on pregnant & nursing does?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

NikiP said:


> That sounds even easier! Do you use it on pregnant & nursing does?


Yes, and even babies once they are a couple of weeks old.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Thank you! I plan on treating everyone to be safe.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Ivermectin-related issues in mice are either skin problems (when the dosage is too concentrated) or very very very rarely mutations in babies when Mom is dosed while pregnant. Really, though, you'd have to be seriously overdosing on ingested ivermectin to see teratogenic results (cleft palate specifically).

I use diluted water:ivomec 4:1 in order to get a 1mg/ml solution and use that as a fine mist spray for mites.

I use Eqvalan paste diluted in water for deworming. I used to have petshop mice, who once came in with pinworms, so now I worm any mice that are brought to me as rescues from petstores, in addition to the preventative ivermectin spray. This is not necessary for mice from exhibition breeders, where pinworms are virtually unheard-of.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Laigaie, I just noticed you had responded to this. Thanks! I will keep that in mind also!


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I wouldnt use Ivermectin on mice until at least 6 weeks old. It is not necessary to use it on mice under this age and it is quite toxic and could be dangerous.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

In what way is it toxic? Considering it has minimal effects on IN VITRO mice, what damage do you purport that it does to pups?


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

It is not recommended for young mice under 6 weeks old or pregnant mice. It says it on the label. It is quite poisonous and should be used with care. Use it on mice 6 weeks and older. Purely its common sense. The same goes for other animals eg cats dogs etc. Read the label.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If you buy ivermectin anywhere that's labeled for mice, please, please share that with us. I sure can't find it anywhere! It's not "common sense" to apply information from one species to another. It's "common sense" to look up studies showing the effects of overdosage, underdosage, and dosing animals that are too young (including invitro) for the specific species that you're discussing. I think we're using different kinds of common sense, though.  It is not "quite poisonous" or even terribly toxic to mammals, unless the mammal in question has a specific gene making it more vulnerable. It is quite toxic to animals with a different kind of blood-brain barrier, which is the only reason that young animals are sometimes affected differently than adult animals. That said, this medication has been shown not to cause major issues in prenatal mice at any kind of a rate that's to be considered significant.


----------



## bbarber65 (Jul 31, 2015)

I found what I believe to be mites on one of my mice. So I am sure I have more. I have bought the Iver-On which (after reading on the internet) I am to mix 4 parts water to one part Iver-on into a spray bottle and spray everything down in my mice homes. ... or was it 5:5 .....I also bought the horse paste but I am uncertain how much to put in the drinking water or if I am even supposed to use that at all unless I have pin worms ???

In this forum Laigaie wrote:

I use diluted water:ivomec 4:1 in order to get a 1mg/ml solution and use that as a fine mist spray for mites.

I use Eqvalan paste diluted in water for deworming. I used to have petshop mice, who once came in with pinworms, so now I worm any mice that are brought to me as rescues from petstores, in addition to the preventative ivermectin spray. This is not necessary for mice from exhibition breeders, where pinworms....

So maybe the paste is only for pinworms. But is it also 4:1 ?

also for how long do I do this? can I do it indefinitely as a preventative or do the mites build up a tolerance?

thank you in advance


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Eqvalan paste is not 4:1. It has its own dosing regimen. You do not need the paste unless you have worms.

Having seen mites, use the 4:1,m 4 parts water to 1 part ivermectin pour-on and shake well each use.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

There are brands on the market designed specifically for small animals. I think "Bob Martin" do a spot on one plus a few other pet product brands.


----------

